# TTG Panic Gallery



## photoguy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, Can anyone tell me how to show the titles/descriptions of my photos?
Thanks


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 17, 2008)

It works via the the pop-up overlays on each image. I might have called them "tooltips" in the gallery; can't remember. Anyway, make sure they're enabled, then set your IPTC source in the Image Settings pane to assign data to the hover box.


----------



## photoguy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, I am sorry, but I do not know what the pop-up overlays are, cannot find tooltips, and although I found the Image settings, I do not know how or where to assign the data.
 Is there a place where I can find basic instructions for this?
I am trying to put my captions next to the images much like the flash galleries in LR.
Thanks, George


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to bring up the gallery to review where I put things.

In TTG Panic Gallery, captions cannot sit beside the images. They show up in a hover box when you mouse over the image. You can configure the captions from the Caption Options found in teh Appearance pane.

Under the Image Info pane, you can set the Caption source from any IPTC field, as with any other Lightroom gallery.


----------



## photoguy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help, but I really need the captions to sit next to the images. Do you know of another html gallery where I might have the the captions visible much like the flash galleries, but still look like the Panic gallery with small thumbnails and one large photo?


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 21, 2008)

No, not really. You might have a look at TTG Slimbox Gallery, but that's the closest HTML gallery I can think of.

If you're willing to use Flash, you might consider TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery.


----------

